# Vilano/Guana 9-13



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Myself, Barty B, and a friend of his named Chris began the morning at "The point" Vilano Inlet. The waves were big, the current was strong, and 8 oz of lead got continually sucked into the inlet...

We gave it a couple of hours, and tallied one nice sail-cat, and two whiting... 

Next stop was the ICW side, where we were sure that some flounder would be. We soaked baits and flounder fished for another couple hours, but this was all we got...










A nice fish that bit right at Bart's feet, but he was the only willing customer...

Plan C was Guana Dam...Never been there before, but there were a legion of folks catching lots of spots, croakers, and small ladyfish at the spillway. We fished there for a while waiting on the tide to turn and stocked up on ladys to cut up for the redfish we hoped would bite.

As the water began to rush thru the dam, the redfish turned on, and there were a bunch of guys this size caught...










I had to take this photo myself, fish in one hand, camera in the other..

Here's the highlight of the day.... There were a couple of older women there with CANE POLESfilling their coolers with spots and croakers. Bart already had his keeper red, and he gave the rod to one lady with a slot red hooked up and she had a great time landing her biggest fish of the day.

The other lady's turn came, and here's what she caught....










It was a helluva fight on a light rod and 12#, but the lady showed tons of grit, working the fish along the rail and down the steps to the beach. The look on her face during the fight was PRICELESS...I think that was her biggest fish, ever.

My wife's gonna run her a copy on photo paper and I'm gonna send it to her.

This folks, is what it's all about!

Goes to show, a slow day can ALWAYS get good, if you stick with it!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*great report*

and a nice red. real nice thing to get somebody into some nice fish 
Fisherkid


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

That looke like the same flounder I got in my cast net last Sunday. It was about 50' from the wall. Did ya'll see any poons?
Way to go on the reds.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Ol Flora reallr worked that red, The rod was a Hurricane Redbone,6' med heavy 1/2-1 1/2oz loght spinner with a pfluger medalist 4500 size ans 15lb PP (not 12). The red was about 36" and prolly went +25lbs. It was almost more fun watching and coaching her than catching it myself


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's a pretty redfish right there


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You*

did a really good thing today so go ahead and pad yourselve on the back....You gave those ladys something that they will alway remember. That is really what it is about, sharing with other. Proud to have you as a fellow fisherman you better be ready next time you cast your pole...cause i think you will be rewarded....again good job.....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice feesh' RR!!


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Guana*

Nice Red fish. I fish Guana often and catch not only nice Reds. but Trout, Black Drum and Flounder.
I see that lady many times when I'm there. I'm sure see would appreciate a copy of that picture.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Nice fish,*

RR: Nice looking fish and great story. I really applaud Barty B for what he did. That was really class, man!!!


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet post and pics wish I could have hooked up with you, but the W thing gets in the way sometimes. Tight lines Seajay


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I swear I'm not drunk in the Flounder pic  Rob snapped the pic before I was ready


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> I swear I'm not drunk in the Flounder pic  Rob snapped the pic before I was ready


Don't listen to him....Any man that drinks a six pack of tall boys and a pint of liquor by 9 am is DRUNK!!!!    
















KIDDING, KIDDING, KIDDING......


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

TunaFish said:


> RR: Nice looking fish and great story. I really applaud Barty B for what he did. That was really class, man!!!


I second that. Straight up classy, I owe you a beer when we meet.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Bart, just for info, the pic has been made and sent to Ms. Flora. Makes me feel good thinking of her toting it around showin' it off....


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Backened Redfish*

Im sure it turned out reel good!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just had to bump this....

I got a nice card in the mail today, from Ms. Flora, thanking me, my wife, and "the young man who loaned me his fishin' pole"...   

She said she's real proud of the fish and the photos the wife made.

She also asked the Good Lord to bless us all.

I'm proud to have been a part of the whole thing!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks for sharing,*

I showed my wife and Mother-inlaw this thread and they were pretty touched by what you guys did!!


----------

